# Is this true?



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Do guppies really eat until they die? I have owned a guppy fishery and I am very experienced with guppies but I wonder. I read somewere that guppies will eat until they die of over feeding. I have never given my guppies a chance but can it happen?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard that guppies and goldfish will literally eat until they burst, but I don't have any actual evidence and I won't test it. Certainly I've lost fish to overeating frozen bloodworms. I think fish get twisted and blocked intestines like dogs do. I suspect it can happen. Any mechanism fish have to avoid it could easily be lost in an inbred aquarium fish like a guppy. But I think sudden overfeeding is far more likely to kill by ammonia spike than by physical damage to the fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

i've tested it. they dont burst they just sink like a stone and die.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HAHAHAhahahahahah!!!!

Oh, waitaminute, that's not funny, that's terrible.

*ahem*

While it is very hard to kill any fish by direct overfeeding, it can and does happen. I've never noticed guppies to be very prone to it, but I suppose emc7 has a point in that anything inbred as much as a guppy could have all sorts of idiosyncracies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

trust me tos....u can kill a guppy overnight. feed him every 15mins. the stomach bloats like crazy to the point it just pretty much makes him/her a floating stomach with fins.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow poor fish


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I had 3 swordtails die one morning after hogging all the frozen "live" food I put into the community tank. They were very healthy- mom and 2 teenage fry. About an hour after they hogged the worms they were dead- you could see the tears in the abdominal wall.
Not a pretty sight.
Since that time I scrape the frozen worm cube into small pieces so that they disperse thru the water better thus allowing more of the timid fish to get a treat too.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Poor fish, I try to make sure I dont overfeed.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

I noticed fish like Bettas will just stop eating when there done but my guppies just gobble it all up. Thanks for your veiws guys I will make sure not to feed more then they need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

livebearers are just plain dumb if u ask me.


----------

